# Pet rats anyone?



## johnv713 (Mar 26, 2015)

I owned two a few years ago, now with a bit of free time on my hands I'd like to get a couple. The ones I had are very smart and affectionate. Follow me around like a dog. Wonder anyone here into the same type of animals?


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't say I am. I'm not very big into the rodent thing. Although we did have a rabbit for several years, but he didn't have run of the house. My neighbor's kid had a white rat for awhile, and then he didn't. Another neighbor was an animal fan (freak might be a better word). She had a ferret or two, then a skunk. No to mention snakes, birds, lizards, hermit crabs (she wore them as jewelry) etc.


----------



## applebear (Mar 26, 2015)

Had some when I was a kid, very nice and gentle pets. Though my friend is into them now and hers aren't nearly as nice...not sure why, as I'm sure the ones I got were just feeder rats and they tamed down nicely. 

I think they are great little pets, you should go for it!  I prefer dogs, ferrets and parrots myself...though I try to stay away from the caged pets now days, just got tired of cage care.


----------



## havasu (Mar 26, 2015)

My kids had several when they were growing up. I remember laying on the sofa for a nap and waking up surrounded by sleeping rats. The kids got a kick out of that. They are very intelligent animals and fun to have around.


----------



## johnv713 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a pet lover myself but would not wear them as jelwery. At least not where other can see.

i hate caging up animals but what other choice do we have? If my cat saw my rats...well don't need to tell ya what's going to happen. 

I concur they're very intelligent animals. They can be trained to sniff out explosive, mines, and people with diabete. And can even do tricks.


----------



## applebear (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think caging them is inhumane if done proper. My friend has hers in huge critter nation cages with toys, chewies, ropes to climb/cross, etc...she was planning to let them roam the room with her [supervised], but she's having issues taming hers down. If not for that hangup, they'd probably be living in the lap of luxury [which still isn't too shabby, but it could be a little better].

If you get some nice tame ones, I think you could make them quite a setup [heard of cat walks...maybe rat walks? lol] that would make both you and the rats feel good about the time they have to spend in cage.


----------



## frodo (Mar 27, 2015)

mouseville,   its down in florida,


----------



## frodo (Mar 27, 2015)

applebear said:


> I don't think caging them is inhumane if done proper. My friend has hers in huge critter nation cages with toys, chewies, ropes to climb/cross, etc...she was planning to let them roam the room with her [supervised], but she's having issues taming hers down. If not for that hangup, they'd probably be living in the lap of luxury [which still isn't too shabby, but it could be a little better].
> 
> If you get some nice tame ones, I think you could make them quite a setup [heard of cat walks...maybe rat walks? lol] that would make both you and the rats feel good about the time they have to spend in cage.




yeah, :rofl: I guess if you were put in a federal prison instead of a county jail.
with phone privileges free tv,  weights, cards to play with
it would be more humane.  prison aint so bad, 
I think that word institutionalised,  is a bunch of hooey anyway.


----------



## johnv713 (Mar 27, 2015)

I sure as heck don't mind living in a prison like Pablo Escobar. Dude had was put in a so called prison which actually was kinda like a luxury compound. He even hosted parties there too.

I might build something nice for them. I think the older rats are harder to tame than babies. Too bad most only live to about 2-3 yrs


----------



## frodo (Mar 27, 2015)

check out a 1970's ara movie,  Willard 

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+willard&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=89CD2B24046118EFEE6F89CD2B24046118EFEE6F

this is not the original,,,try and find the original,,,


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067991/


----------



## frodo (Mar 27, 2015)

I dont like rats,  they piss on everything....constantly


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2015)

just like some people


----------



## applebear (Mar 27, 2015)

frodo said:


> yeah, :rofl: I guess if you were put in a federal prison instead of a county jail.
> with phone privileges free tv,  weights, cards to play with
> it would be more humane.  prison aint so bad,
> I think that word institutionalised,  is a bunch of hooey anyway.



Well if you are going to have a pet rat, I wouldn't want one roaming free in my home. They chew, poo, wee and breed if the right visitor comes.  If you are against caged pets, then the solution is to not have one...just they can be made pretty comfy. 

Some times I wish someone would take me in and give me food, treats, toys and rub my belly [oh that's my dogs, but none of us are completely 'free' now are we?].


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2015)

applebear said:


> Well if you are going to have a pet rat, I wouldn't want one roaming free in my home. They chew, poo, wee and breed if the right visitor comes.  If you are against caged pets, then the solution is to not have one...just they can be made pretty comfy.
> 
> Some times I wish someone would take me in and give me food, treats, toys and rub my belly [oh that's my dogs, but none of us are completely 'free' now are we?].



I think we all live in cages of one type or another and we put locks on all of them.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 27, 2015)

The only difference is who has the key  (gettin' deep, eh?)


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> The only difference is who has the key  (gettin' deep, eh?)



Most of us don't know we have the key.

We keep pets caged for the same reason we lock our door, it's not about keeping them in jail, it's about keeping them safe. If they ran loose I would kill the little buggers. It was bad enough having kids un-caged.


----------



## mmb617 (Mar 28, 2015)

In our younger days we had a number of unconventional pets. We had pythons and boas, an iguana, a puma, and rats. The rats were mainly raised as feeders but there were a few we kept solely as breeders and they sort of became pets. You could handle them and they were tame enough not to bite you, but we didn't go so far as to try and teach them tricks or anything. They are at best short term pets as they don't live long.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2015)

A puma?? How did that go??


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2015)

Just saw your other thread. Cool kitty! Must have kept your house safe.


----------

